# How I Got Ripped Abs For The Very First Time



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I’ll never forget the very first time I got ripped, how I did it and how it felt. I’ve never told this entire story before or widely published my early photos either. Winning first place and seeing my abs the first time was sweet redemption. But before that, it was a story of desperation…I started [...]

*Read More...*


----------

